# Browning Thallium Feeder



## Sub-Zero (2. September 2008)

Hallo!
Da ich seit geraumer Zeit mit dem Gedanken spiele mir ne Feederrute zuzulegen hab ich mich mal ein wenig umgeschaut und bei Askari ist im moment die Browning Thallium Feeder für knappe 70€ im Angebot.
Ist die Rute denn zu empfehlen? 
Einsatzgebiet ist alles rund um das Saarland, also Mosel sowie die Saar und auch mal ein normales stehendes Gewässe. Dementsprechend hab ich an die 3,90m Rute mit 120g WG gedacht.
Kann denn jemand was positives bzw. negatives berichten? Oder sollte ich lieber gleich die 180g WG Rute nehmen? 

Also Rolle würde ne 4000er Stradic oder Technium zum Einsatz kommen, was ich von E-Bay abhängig machen werde.  

Besten Dank und Gruß


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (2. September 2008)

*AW: Browning Thallium Feeder*

ich glaub, mit 180 gr bist du für deine Fälle ein bischen "Übermotorisiert"...


----------



## oZee (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Browning Thallium Feeder*

Ich hol den Thread mal ausser Versenkung raus =)

wollte mir auch o.g. Rute (4,2 m; 180g WG) mit ner Mitchell [FONT=Arial,Helvetica]Premium Runner 50FR bestückt zulegen. Dazu ne Shimano 30er Schnur. Denkt ihr das Tackle ist so in Ordnung?

Werde am Rhein auf Barbe bis Zander gehn (also großes Einsatzgebiet, evtl auch mal nen Aal verhaften). Angeln will ich in der Hauptströmung (denke die Ambition von Browning mit 140 g iss zu schwach dafür).


Hier die Links 

Rolle https://www.angelsport.de/cgi-bin/a...1dc33c7eaf065a/Product/View/115365&2E85&2E585

Rute https://www.angelsport.de/cgi-bin/a...1dc33c7eaf065a/Product/View/116105&2E85&2E585

Kritik an der Kombo und andre Kombinationsempfehlungen (unter 100 euronen inkl. askari rabatt von 20%) sind unbedingt erwünscht! Solltet ihr mir so zustimmen, wird das Tackle am Montag das Meinige genannt =).


Viele Weihnachtsgrüße

oZee

PS: Danke an die Forenmitglieder,  die mir bei der Zusammenstellung halfen.
[/FONT]


----------



## fisherb00n (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Browning Thallium Feeder*

0,30er Schnur ist meines Erachtens zum Feedern zu dick...nimm lieber eine dünnere geflochtene mit Unterschnur zur Rollenfüllung...


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Browning Thallium Feeder*

Hi !
 Würde dir für größere Fließgewässer auch unbedingt eine geflochtene Schnur empfehlen.... bessere Bissanzeige,weniger strömungsempfindlich usw. , Nachteile sehe ich zumindest bei mir keine, solltest aber eine rundgeflochtene nehmen mit 6-10 Kg Tragkraft, in jedem Fall eine gute Rolle (nicht zu klein, lieber unterfüttern) mit einer absolut ruckfrei arbeitenden Bremse. 
Als Rute kann ich die Sänger Spirit Heavy Feeder (-180g WG) empfehlen, bekommst du im Moment für unter 40 Teuronen, da Auslaufmodell. Ich wage zu behaupten, das du für den Preis keine bessere Rute bekommst.


tight lines
Tom


----------



## paul123 (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Browning Thallium Feeder*

Zu den genannten Teilen kann ich leider nichts sagen. Ich habe mir im Dezember eine Feeder geholt und ne Rolle von Cormoran mit zwei Flachen Spulen. Die Rute ist 3,60m / 145 g Wurfgewicht, mit drei Spitzen. Angeln gehe ich an dem Oder-Spree-Kanal und Seen. Ich habe auch eine 30 ziger Mono drauf. Die nehme ich schon eine ganze Weile. Seit dem hat sich der "Verbrauch" von Futterkörben drastisch reduziert. Die 3,60m finde ich auch so in Ordnung, da hier doch viel Bäume und Büsche dicht am Ufer stehen. Die Bisserkennung ist auch o.k.
Bei mittlerer Spitze sieht man die Bisse von kleinen Fischen (8-10 cm) deutlich. Ich steh auch auf etwas höheren Wurfgewicht. Der Futterkorb kann gefüllt schon schwer werden. Außerdem brauch ich mir nicht wieder eine andere Rute kaufen, wenn ich mal an anderen Örlichkeiten angeln gehe wo ich etwas mehr Wurfgewicht brauche.


----------



## Friedfisch_Rudi (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Browning Thallium Feeder*

Also mit Ruten von Browning kannst du nichts eigentlich nich viel falsch machen. Ich hab die Browning Ambition und die Sänger Spirit. Beide sind für den Preis o.k. Wenn du im Rhein weit mitten in der Strömung angeln willst, sind beide Ruten nicht gerade perfekt.

Ich würde mit ne große Rolle mit Frontbremse holen (Freilauf ist nicht nötig), min. 6000er besser 8000er. Mono oder geflochten ist eigentlich egal, das ist geschmackssache. Ich habe lieber mono.

mfg


----------



## MrFloppy (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Browning Thallium Feeder*

die sänger hab ich auch, bin aber mit den glasfaserspitzen sehr unzufrieden. die sind für ne rute mit bis zu 180g wg einfach zu wabbelig.

ich nutze jetzt ne shimano twin- oder so ähnlich power und fürs leichtere feedern ne hyperloop. die haben beide carbonspitzen, die bissanzeige ist damit wesentlich besser.

die hyperloop bekommst für ca. 70 teuros. sicherlich gibts für den preis auch noch bessere ruten, aber mein freundlicher hatte grad nur die da ;-).

wenns ne sänger sein soll, rate ich zur masteredition. bei den matchruten ist die masteredition match um welten besser als die spirit match ... denke, dass es bei den feederruten ähnlich sein wird.


----------



## frogile (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Browning Thallium Feeder*

Hallo,
also ich habe die Ambition Feeder und auch die Thallium Feeder.
Beide Ruten sind für Ihre Preislage sehr empfehlenswert. Die Thallium Feeder ist eine echte Augenweide. Super Verarbeitung. Da kann man nicht meckern!!
Die Thallium habe ich allerdings noch nicht lange und habe sie somit auch nicht oft gefischt. Mit der Ambition konnte ich auch schon einige gute Karpfen fangen und die hatte noch einiges an Luft übrig. Was du jedoch beachten musst, ist die Tatsache, dass beide sehr weiche Wechselspitzen haben (1,2,3 oz).  Das kann in Fließgewässern schlecht sein, da sich die Spitzen stark durchbiegen. Man kann allerdings auch einfach noch stärkere Spitzen nachkaufen.

Also wie gesagt, ich kann dir bisher nur gutes über die Browning Feedern berichten und gerade wenn du an Stillgewässern angelst, ist das deine Rute, da aufgrund der weichen Spitzen eine super Bisserkennung möglich ist.

Gruße
Frosch

P.S. ich hab die Thallium in 3,6 m, kann sein, dass es Unterschiede zur 4,20 m gibt (ausser Wurfgewicht)
Die Ambition habe ich in 4,20.


----------



## oZee (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Browning Thallium Feeder*

Danke erstmal für die netten Antworten, habe einige Ratschläge beachtet:

Hab nun meine Kombo, allerdings wurde es was ganz anderes:

Als Rolle hab ich nun ne SPRO Incognito 855 (hier http://jafispoangelgeraete.eshop.t-...jectPath=/Shops/Shop38126/Products/S-1121-855 zu sehen) (steht zwar iwie Karpfenrolle dran, aber scheint zu passen)

Die Rute wurde ebenso eine SPRO: Die Dyno Force Feeder II bis 140 g WG in 4,2 m Länge =) https://www.gerlinger.de/katalogseiten/257.pdf (gaaaaanz unten) 

Hab die Kombo bespult mit .17er geflochtener erworben


Könnt euch ja ein wenig drüber auslassen =)

Grüße
oZee


----------

